# Indoor Activities?



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 30, 2020)

Just wondered whether anyone had come across any good resources for indoor activities, or had any tips for staying active while it’s more difficult to go outside?

Joe Wicks’ daily workouts for kids seem to have caught the public mood for adults and children alike...









						Joe Wicks keeps children fit with online PE
					

The fitness guru is running free online classes every weekday for children.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




According to the news this morning, we could be in this for the long haul. 

Any one got any hints, tips and resources for fitness and activity within the home?

Aside from hoovering, of course... that always gets my heart rate going and my BG dipping!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 30, 2020)

Not very active, but useful:

These were mentioned on Women’s Hour 
Whilst waiting for the kettle to boil (and only if these are safe for you to do, ...)
- balance on one leg
- do press ups against the door
- sit in a kitchen chair and stand up again without putting your hands on your knees
- put your hands on the kitchen table behind you and move your feet out a bit, do dips.

Also a bit more active skipping.  
There are loads of options, although you do need to find somewhere safe to do this.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 30, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> There are loads of options, although you do need to find somewhere safe to do this.



And not fall over and bang your knee


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 30, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> And not fall over and bang your knee


I think the skipping might have to wait awhile!!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 30, 2020)

That’s interesting I added a smiley I thought but it does not appear.
Not one to worry about


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 30, 2020)

Uh, I put in colon and bracket and then it added a smiley.!!
The mysteries of tech


----------



## trophywench (Mar 30, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Uh, I put in colon and bracket and then it added a smiley.!!
> The mysteries of tech



That's the old technology from well before people had such things on their phones and keyboards Madam!


----------



## TrevA (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m doing the Joe Wicks Workout for Seniors. A bit less frantic than the PE videos, but still a good work out to start the day, especially if you do it twice.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 30, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> I think the skipping might have to wait awhile!!



Haha! Yes.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 30, 2020)

trophywench said:


> That's the old technology from well before people had such things on their phones and keyboards Madam!


But why did the forum change that to a smiley, whereas when I used the smiley 
thingy in yellow (does it have a technical name?) it left it out


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 30, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> But why did the forum change that to a smiley, whereas when I used the smiley
> thingy in yellow (does it have a technical name?) it left it out



The text editor automatically converts some text strings into smilies...

: followed by ) becomes 
; followed by ) becomes 
: followed by o becomes 
>: followed by ) becomes 
: followed by p is 
and
8- followed by ) is 
etc

I find that the smilie box sometimes covers quite a bit of the text editor box on iPad which makes it hard to see, and also the iPad ’keyboard’ sometimes selects and deletes pieces of text when I type too quickly (that last one is very annoying!)

The other important thing is that iPad and phones now offer huge smilie libraries via the ‘keyboard’ itself (including flags, fruit, sports etc etc), but these are *not* rendered on the forum.

The forum only uses the specific choices under the smilie button on the text box editor/toolbar

Not sure if that helps?


----------

